# su: Module is unknown

## burli

Hi,

hier steht ein Server auf dem ich mich nicht mehr lokal einloggen kann, via ssh geht der normale Userlogin. Jedoch bei dem Versuch su oder generell sudo su - auszuführen bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```

~ % sudo su -                                                                                                                                                                 

su: Module is unknown

(Ignored)

su: Module is unknown

```

strace

```

~ % strace sudo su -                                                                                                                                                          [12:08pm/02-22-08]

execve("/usr/bin/sudo", ["sudo", "su", "-"], [/* 47 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x805f000

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fe9000

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=19789, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 19789, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fe4000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0008\t\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=18732, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 176732, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fb8000

old_mmap(0xb7fbc000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4000) = 0xb7fbc000

old_mmap(0xb7fbd000, 156252, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fbd000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpam.so.0", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\23"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30160, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 31744, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fb0000

old_mmap(0xb7fb7000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6000) = 0xb7fb7000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0002\33\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10256, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 12012, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fad000

old_mmap(0xb7faf000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xb7faf000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\1U\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1169088, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 1099428, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ea0000

old_mmap(0xb7fa7000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x106000) = 0xb7fa7000

old_mmap(0xb7faa000, 9892, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7faa000

close(3)                                = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e9f000

munmap(0xb7fe4000, 19789)               = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\22\361p\340", 4)              = 4

close(3)                                = 0

geteuid32()                             = 7071

write(2, "Sorry, sudo must be setuid root."..., 33Sorry, sudo must be setuid root.

) = 33

exit_group(1)                           = ?

Process 20812 detached

```

```

~bin % ls -lah su                                                                                                                                                           

-rws--x--x  1 root root 23K Jan 18 11:39 su

```

Kann mir jemand eine Hilfe zu dem Problem geben?

Vielen Dank

----------

## 69719

http://www.google.de/search?q=%22su%3A+Module+is+unknown%22 -> www.fuschlberger.net/programs/ssh-scp-sftp-chroot-jail/ ->

If you cannot log in (for example on Debian Sarge) and see a warning like "su: Module is unknown" then comment out the following line from $JAIL/etc/pam.d/su:

#session    required   pam_limits.so

----------

## burli

```

 ~ % cat /etc/pam.d/su                                                                                                                                                        

#%PAM-1.0

auth       sufficient   pam_rootok.so

# If you want to restrict users begin allowed to su even more,

# create /etc/security/suauth.allow (or to that matter) that is only

# writable by root, and add users that are allowed to su to that

# file, one per line.

#auth       required     pam_listfile.so item=ruser sense=allow onerr=fail file=/etc/security/suauth.allow

# Uncomment this to allow users in the wheel group to su without

# entering a passwd.

#auth       sufficient   pam_wheel.so use_uid trust

# Alternatively to above, you can implement a list of users that do

# not need to supply a passwd with a list.

#auth       sufficient   pam_listfile.so item=ruser sense=allow onerr=fail file=/etc/security/suauth.nopass

# Comment this to allow any user, even those not in the 'wheel'

# group to su

auth       required     pam_wheel.so use_uid

auth       include      system-auth

account    include      system-auth

password   include      system-auth

session    include      system-auth

session    required     pam_env.so

session    optional      pam_xauth.so

```

Das Modul "session required pam_limits.so" ist gar nicht gelistet, ausserdem erhalte ich ja auch keine Rootshell zum editieren.  :Sad: 

----------

## 69719

Dann mußte wohl mal ne boot cd einlegen und den root login aktivieren  :Smile: 

----------

## burli

 *escor wrote:*   

> Dann mußte wohl mal ne boot cd einlegen und den root login aktivieren 

 

Ich weiss aber nicht wo der Fehler ist. Natürlich kann ich ein Chroot mit einer Gentoo-CD machen, aber was muss ich beheben?

----------

## firefly

 *burli wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Dann mußte wohl mal ne boot cd einlegen und den root login aktivieren  
> 
> Ich weiss aber nicht wo der Fehler ist. Natürlich kann ich ein Chroot mit einer Gentoo-CD machen, aber was muss ich beheben?

 

funktioniert ein root-login auf einer der Konsolen (z.b auf der 1. Konsole erreichbar mit strg+alt+F1, wenn unter X)? 

Wenn ja dann muss dein normaler benutzer in der gruppe wheel sein um "su" verwenden zu dürfen.

Ach ja das "sudo su" ist, soweit ich weis, unter gentoo nicht standardmäßig konfiguriert.

----------

## burli

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *burli wrote:*    *escor wrote:*   Dann mußte wohl mal ne boot cd einlegen und den root login aktivieren  
> 
> Ich weiss aber nicht wo der Fehler ist. Natürlich kann ich ein Chroot mit einer Gentoo-CD machen, aber was muss ich beheben? 
> 
> funktioniert ein root-login auf einer der Konsolen (z.b auf der 1. Konsole erreichbar mit strg+alt+F1, wenn unter X)? 
> ...

 

Nein, das funktioniert ja leider ebenfalls nicht. Wenn ich root oder einen anderen Benutzernamen eingebe, dann kommt Login incorrect.  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *burli wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *burli wrote:*    *escor wrote:*   Dann mußte wohl mal ne boot cd einlegen und den root login aktivieren  
> 
> Ich weiss aber nicht wo der Fehler ist. Natürlich kann ich ein Chroot mit einer Gentoo-CD machen, aber was muss ich beheben? 
> 
> funktioniert ein root-login auf einer der Konsolen (z.b auf der 1. Konsole erreichbar mit strg+alt+F1, wenn unter X)? 
> ...

 

Dann hast du anscheinend vergessen bei der Installation von Gentoo das Password für den root zu setzten.

Ach  ja wie hast du eigentlich Gentoo installiert?

----------

## burli

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *burli wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *burli wrote:*    *escor wrote:*   Dann mußte wohl mal ne boot cd einlegen und den root login aktivieren  
> 
> Ich weiss aber nicht wo der Fehler ist. Natürlich kann ich ein Chroot mit einer Gentoo-CD machen, aber was muss ich beheben? 
> 
> funktioniert ein root-login auf einer der Konsolen (z.b auf der 1. Konsole erreichbar mit strg+alt+F1, wenn unter X)? 
> ...

 

ich werde ja gar nicht zur passwort eingabe aufgefordert. sobald ich einen usernamen eingebe, erhalte ich das login incorrect.

----------

